# FS: Premier XL with lifetime



## xbr23 (Mar 29, 2010)

i am selling my Premier XL with lifetime service. i bought this XL on release day, Tivo replaced it shorty after release when the hard drive failed. this replacement unit has never had an issue. it is running 14.8. great unit, complete with box and everything that came with it when it was new. i even have the original Best Buy receipt. unit is in "as new" condition. no issues, no problems. 

asking $ 450.00 shipped in the 48 states. located in Orlando, FL. 

reason for selling is i bought an Elite. i am a long time user and a big Tivo fan!!


----------



## Blaaaaake (Dec 29, 2011)

Has this sold yet? If not, please email me at AnthonyRush12 at gmail dot com. I am not able to PM yet.


----------



## iceturkee (May 26, 2005)

Blaaaaake said:


> Has this sold yet? If not, please email me at AnthonyRush12 at gmail dot com. I am not able to PM yet.


yes. i bought it. sorry.


----------

